# Northern Pike from GMR



## fieldlab (Mar 5, 2005)

Had a nice surprise during some night fishing near the DP&L low dam; a three pound Northern slammed my black/red-specked tube bait. Are these fish very common in sections of the Great Miami?

I'd also be greatful for any advice on good GMR smallmouth spots... especially any productive areas around Dayton. THANKS!!!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Northerns are not particularly prolific in any stretch of the GMR but they do get more common as you move upstream. You can find them in even lower numbers around Dayton and even on down to the Middletown area. 

Steve


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's a link that shows the distribution of various species of fish in Ohio.
http://oh.water.usgs.gov/ohgap/fish.htm
As Alter mentioned, pike get more numerous in the river once you get above Dayton.


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Hope you guys practice Catch and Release, especially on pike, since the population isn't that big here in ohio.

The future of good fishing depends on a intellegent anglers' decisions.

Nice job on the pike!


----------



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

Caught one that was 20" just north of Piqua a few yeards back. The fight was GREAT, especially on a med. light spinning rod with 6# test. Got him on a Rebel Wee Craw. Way to go on the catch!

Mike


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

are you guys sure that they are northerns? many lakes around here have muskies and they get into the tail waters and eventually work their way into the little and great miami but i have never heard of a northen pike in those rivers. but that is pretty neat at anyrate.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

1badmthrfisher said:


> are you guys sure that they are northerns? many lakes around here have muskies and they get into the tail waters and eventually work their way into the little and great miami but i have never heard of a northen pike in those rivers. but that is pretty neat at anyrate.


 If you folow the link I provided, there are northerns in the GMR.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I love that site tha GMR_Guy posted! I am sure it is not perfect but it gives a pretty good indication of where the species reside. I know that I often read about different species being caught here in Ohio and I always wonder whether they are even around me to try. This at least gives an indication of whether it is worthwhile.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link! That is a very informative site.

I just recently caught my first pike (500 miles from home), and would love to be able to find some closer to home. Are they plentiful enough to actually target in the upper GMR, or is it just a matter of accidentally catching one while smallmouth fishing? If anyone has any pike holesI would LOVE to join you sometime on the river!


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

I second what rooster said, the only pike i catch are about 1200 miles from here and I not going to be able to get up there to North country. my guess is the farther up the river you go the better. And white buzzbaits usually piss'em off enough to bite. Rooster maybe sometime you and I can do some exploring? There is nothing better then pike fishing IMHO!

Also is there a map with city names or bodies of water, because it looks like there is a red dot right around Oxford which is north of Cincy right close to the Indiana border?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool link,was kinda suprized though when I clicked on bluecats?Only showed 1 place but not in any rivers or streams???


----------



## randy650 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was told years ago that there are quite a few pike in the GMR. If you want to try for them go up to the Quincy-Degraf area and throw inline spinners for them!


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

i miss going after pike the lakes like winton needs them


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I see them now and then while bowfishing at night in the GMR in dayton...Usually only see a couple and I tend to see them earlier in the yr while the waters still cool.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

truck said:


> Cool link,was kinda suprized though when I clicked on bluecats?Only showed 1 place but not in any rivers or streams???


 The map is quite correct on the distribution of blue cats. Channel cats are routinely misidentified as blue catfish. Blue catfish are only common in the Ohio River, from Cincinnati on down and they have been stocked in CJ Brown Resevoir. And there have been some rare reports of an occasional blue turning up in the major tributaries of the Ohio River. Blue catfish can not be identified by the color. The shape and number of rays on the anal fin is the best way to distinguish a blue from a channel.

I once read a story about a fisheries biologist who said that you could stock channel cats in a variety of waters and then harvest them. And because of their variation in color you might beleive you have a half dozen different species of cats.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like a nickel for every time I have heard of guys in my area catching blue cats (central Ohio). In fact just last weekend I had a guy say he caught a couple in Knox Lake.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want to get yourself oriented on that map page, click on rainbow or brown trout. A nice red line will show up in the southwest. That's the Mad River, from Springfield up. Now you can work from there.


----------

